Ask HN: Why is mithril.js not popular? - pictur
======
porsager
I think most people using it are busy building stuff with it, not having time
to evangelize it. I've been using it for 4 years now, for almost any type of
project you could imagine. It doesn't have that shiny hype polish as the rest,
but it does a perfect job for what it's supposed to, and it has the best
community I've ever encountered.

~~~
keb_
Good point about the users not evangelizing it. Besides being a great tool in
and of itself, the community is incredibly helpful and encourage a "use the
right tool for the job" philosophy that I found refreshing.

------
PaulHoule
It's a crazy crowded space for one thing.

------
bengunnink
Rephrase the question: "Why should mithril.js be popular?"

~~~
muzani
I don't use web frameworks but it's always occurred to me that the big 4 JS
ones are Angular, React, Vue, and Mithril.

Angular and React are popular because they're backed by giant companies who
have the resources to market and document it well.

Vue and Mithril seem better built, but Vue has nicer syntax, and Mithril is
more lightweight.

But if I wanted lightweight I figured jQuery and JS might be better. I'm
possibly wrong about this but that's the layman impression I get.

------
sergiotapia
It's a non-starter for me because it doesn't seem to have Mobx support. I use
mobx to handle my application's state at a global level.

~~~
porsager
Just to show you, here's a quick sample
[https://flems.io/#0=N4IgZglgNgpgziAXAbVAOwIYFsZJAOgCsEAaEAYw...](https://flems.io/#0=N4IgZglgNgpgziAXAbVAOwIYFsZJAOgCsEAaEAYwHs0AXGWvKtOGgAmFYBMYqAnDOiVaUARnBi8AbhhGwhVLAAcArnU5CMqyr2VpWAX1YBeVllEAPANwAdNLfJQMcOKwAqlTpXa3WrCJ2NWAFkBAAt8fjRPLAAKAEobPVYaCBpYQIByDMTfSDQIOFCYAJMwDChxHNYmFh1yGm0YlLSYOO8k3xpQgvxm9JM+mFYfA1t9W1tuPgEYGPdPIWARwcRhMQlpWRgSEbyCos5V0XEpGVgxuIm0BycXecoAGQK2JaSGzxcTZABdKoBzGBsXR7QrFe4AYUouho8Xavl8vEByl4ei6PXelDg+EgUDovCaHi8RgAfKwAIQY7EQfKgzhxfCwNB-
LpVcZoNmTHjaGZzQlPFiLEbA6n7MGEyHQ1YKFRqC5XGpsFjaIYmNAwADubj5z3i8uoLGS2pYADUIBrAhjjMSRrEMlAIBkdh1TDEMtSZY64fDOgBPRQwVYZchFcgAaxElHMjpG3uowYwTIDrFhJMNnipNIOgQphIzovUMfhwZ4oeKq0pIIOhf0cSd3spgxGlzs131bAxpvNJhTpNevlg7dS-
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)

~~~
sergiotapia
Thank you! I'll take a look!

Edit: Seems like it's bugged? `fields are not currently supported`

~~~
fuzetsu
Try this version out, I enabled babel. Your browser might not support class
fields yet.

[https://flems.io/#0=N4IgZglgNgpgziAXAbVAOwIYFsZJAOgCsEAaEAYw...](https://flems.io/#0=N4IgZglgNgpgziAXAbVAOwIYFsZJAOgCsEAaEAYwHs0AXGWvKtOGgAmFYBMYqAnDOiVaUARnBi8AbhhGwhVLAAcArnU5CMqyr2VpWAX1YBeVllEAPANwAdNLfJQMcOKwAqlTpXa3WrCJ2NWAFkBAAt8fjRPLAAKAEobPVYaCBpYQIByDMTfSDQIOFCYAJMwDChxHNYmFh1yGm0YlLSYOO8k3xpQgvxm9JM+mFYfA1t9W1tuPgEYGPdPIWARwcRhMQlpWRgSEbyCos5V0XEpGVgxuIm0BycXecoAGQK2JaSGzxcTZABdKoBzGBsXR7QrFe4AYUouho8Xavl8vEByl4ei6PXelDg+EgUDovCaHi8RgAfKwAIQY7EQfKgzhxfCwNB-
LpVcZoNmTHjaGZzQlPFiLEbA6n7MGEyHQ1YKFRqC5XGpsFjaIYmNAwADubj5z3i8uoLGS2pYADUIBrAhjjMSRrEMlAIBkdh1TDE7TIYFBHSN4S6MtSZY64T74TQAJ6KGCrDLkIrkADWIko5i9zp91BjGCZkdYsJJhs8VJpB0CFMJhdF6m9wZjPDjxVWlJBByrvn0cSdwfzlF6qXOzsuSQH9n1bAxpvNJlzpNevlgo97KtYWRGI0RNGReg4kjN6tWU9YyCrtrA2iwgZnwf1yhEWFSqxV05b8Jg+EUiMk9BoABEYGVlLjdVTeEIDAGIKQXNo1w3J9fCVRFekJLEVEKGI1U1e4mgggdO06BdMgyJ82R9fQO2DW1-VUc8YNYaQoGUbNBlIztqAomh7ytZI8JMF8aAwXgARofBaPowj2yfW0RFUBo0EDDIME4TgMmw+ExOdW1-xTTs4J4xD8CwDBFAJTx+Rocd1WU3xVJ9bT8GFIsxU8CVaFYABqJdWDsisuzgAikm+EY2Q5NAsD0qFaBiTxyGUHBaHwRNOFDIQxx3AdNAaHQ0BiELEU4fhzKuEAyGlaAJDwER3SgQqQHEWB6ggfU8AABkQABWAB2EASPQbBcEQAhyGcKqmDoBg+s674yHtNA4wQFBupwPBby6XhoCq5FKr60IaBoRQ4EQAB6fbdEUOM-
nwBR9qW0IVqgAABABGfBHoANku1JrugIhSBAMMIzwOByBWxQaE6kh5t6kAzBEcw1t4DaQC2na9sO47TvOygsEuixbpa-
AAE58AAFn2+0RCx6HbKwTg9OpL6qt+iGAaBkH9G+fQgA)

